# looking for work



## jasonh (Jul 10, 2010)

hi my names jason and i'm looking for some information on getting a job in mallorca.
me and my family are looking to move there in about 24 months.but the job i'm looking at is aircraft refueling i have a class 1 and ADR licence ,but is this the sort of job that is like hens teeth to get here or do they only like to employ mallorcan people. we are learning spainish here at home to help us but need some inside info ianyone can help i would be most grateful...jason


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jasonh said:


> hi my names jason and i'm looking for some information on getting a job in mallorca.
> me and my family are looking to move there in about 24 months.but the job i'm looking at is aircraft refueling i have a class 1 and ADR licence ,but is this the sort of job that is like hens teeth to get here or do they only like to employ mallorcan people. we are learning spainish here at home to help us but need some inside info ianyone can help i would be most grateful...jason


I dont know what the job situation will be like in 2 years time, but its grim here right now, hopefully things will pick up??!! You probably will need to be fluent in written and spoken.............. catalan, which isnt the same as "Spanish" altho you may get away with it. But you are going to have to be good enough to fill in application forms and converse fluently in an interview!!

Have a look thru other posts on the forum and see what else you come up with

Jo xxx


----------



## jasonh (Jul 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> I dont know what the job situation will be like in 2 years time, but its grim here right now, hopefully things will pick up??!! You probably will need to be fluent in written and spoken.............. catalan, which isnt the same as "Spanish" altho you may get away with it. But you are going to have to be good enough to fill in application forms and converse fluently in an interview!!
> 
> Have a look thru other posts on the forum and see what else you come up with
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks jojo

i will use your info and look into it more...it's going to be hard getting to where i need to be but i like a good challenge.i do know that english is the international language of aviation at any airport in the world but if catalan is what my family need to learn then thats what we'll learnlane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish you well with it all. Mallorca is a lovely Island. English is the international aviation language, but I believe the ground crew, service and maintenance staff tend to speak their national language, but your knowledge of English, will no doubt be useful - alongside catalan!!! A long term two year plan is good tho, it will enable you to all prepare yourselves and it will give the economic climate to improve !!????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## jasonh (Jul 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> I wish you well with it all. Mallorca is a lovely Island. English is the international aviation language, but I believe the ground crew, service and maintenance staff tend to speak their national language, but your knowledge of English, will no doubt be useful - alongside catalan!!! A long term two year plan is good tho, it will enable you to all prepare yourselves and it will give the economic climate to improve !!????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks jo lane:

is catalan harder to pick up than spainish... and can you tell me where most expats set up home as i go here every year on holiday and would like to see some of the areas..as i don't have a million+ to spend ..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jasonh said:


> Thanks jo lane:
> 
> is catalan harder to pick up than spainish... and can you tell me where most expats set up home as i go here every year on holiday and would like to see some of the areas..as i don't have a million+ to spend ..



I dont know Mallorca that well. I used to go on holiday there and loved it. We used to stay in Puerto Pollensa, but I dont think thats "expat" territory particularly, altho expats seem to get everywhere!!! I would imagine that you'd need to look at areas around the airport if thats where you're hoping to find work. You need to go over there, hire a car and have a good look around really - not a holiday as such, but a fact finding mission!!

As for Catalan?? I would imagine its just as horrendous to learn as normal Spanish!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jasonh said:


> hi my names jason and i'm looking for some information on getting a job in mallorca.
> me and my family are looking to move there in about 24 months.but the job i'm looking at is aircraft refueling i have a class 1 and ADR licence ,but is this the sort of job that is like hens teeth to get here or do they only like to employ mallorcan people. we are learning spainish here at home to help us but need some inside info ianyone can help i would be most grateful...jason


Hi Jason.
You have more chance of Action Man getting a hard on than having a chance like that !
Jobs like this are given to the chosen ones


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Are you sure it is Catalan?

I have heard of a language called Mallorquin which I believe is a distinct dialect of Catalan and is widely spoken on the island of Mallorca. 

I would suggest that before ceasing to learn Spanish you make enquiries to find out what is in fact the main language of the island. I do not know I have never been there, but there must be someone on this huge forum that knows,

Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Are you sure it is Catalan?
> 
> I have heard of a language called Mallorquin which I believe is a distinct dialect of Catalan and is widely spoken on the island of Mallorca.
> 
> ...


I thought (altho I could be wrong) that they speak Catalan with an accent and some slight variations - a bit like a geordy trying to speak English LOL But yes, the Mallorcans refer to it as Mallorquin and are terribly protective of it

Jo xxx


----------



## jasonh (Jul 10, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Hi Jason.
> You have more chance of Action Man getting a hard on than having a chance like that !
> Jobs like this are given to the chosen ones


Cheers playamonte


Thanks for that mate....I MUST BE THE CHOSEN ONE....
i was just looking at a couple of options and that was one of them still gonna give a try......lane:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes Hepas right , it's a *******ised version of Catalan that even those speaking Catalan struggle to comprehend. A bit like southern Spanish speakers are unintelligible to those from the North of Spain !!! :lol: You'd probably be ok if you were employed as you'd be looked on as a foreigner & spoken to in castellano , whereas a spaniard from another region , who didn't speak mallorquino/ catalan wouldn't be in the conversation !!!


----------



## jasonh (Jul 10, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes Hepas right , it's a *******ised version of Catalan that even those speaking Catalan struggle to comprehend. A bit like southern Spanish speakers are unintelligible to those from the North of Spain !!! :lol: You'd probably be ok if you were employed as you'd be looked on as a foreigner & spoken to in castellano , whereas a spaniard from another region , who didn't speak mallorquino/ catalan wouldn't be in the conversation !!!


Thanks gus-lopez

cheers mate for your insight.....so your saying i stand some kind of chance living and working out there...:eyebrows: 

lane:


----------

